# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور سوم ، دروغی به نام انصراف از دانشگاه

## Yuhan

خب دوستان درباره موضوع باید بگم که سال ۹۹ کنکور اولم بود امسال کنکور دوم. متاسفانه انقدر رتبه ام بده که ملی مجاز نشدم. میخوام برای سال سوم بمونم اما مهم ترین مشکلم واکنش اطرافیانمه
می دونم الان همتون میگید بیخیااال حرف مردم، ولی عزیزان شما چیزی از زندگی من نمی دونید و نمی دونید چندین جلسه تراپی و روانکاوی رفتم تا حالم یه کم بهتر شده و الان دوباره وضعیت روحیم خراب شده و تحمل شنیدن یک قضاوت یا طعنه از دیگران رو هم ندارم. داروی اعصاب مصرف می کنم و درحال قطع کردنشونم به همین دلیل حالم از همیشه خراب تره.
تصمیم گرفتم به اطرافیانم بگم یه رشته پیرا پزشکی قبول شدم و چند وقت بعد بگم انصراف دادم و دارم واسه کنکور می خونم. فقط اطلاعات میخوام ازتون، شنیدم دانشگاه ملی باشه نمی تونم کنکور شرکت کنم ولی آزاد باشه میشه درسته یا نه؟ می تونم بگم ملی قبول شدم بعد انصراف دادم؟

----------


## CrdTr-

دوره های غیرروزانه(غیردولتی) میتونید مجدد کنکور بدید و انتخاب رشته روزانه کنید. اگه میخواین بحث انصراف رو پیش بکشین باید قبل بهمن بگید انصراف دادم وگرنه بعدش نمیتونید انتخاب رشته روزانه برای سال بعد کنید.
ضمنا دانشگاه دولتی درستش هست نه ملی(ملی اسم قدیم دانشگاه شهید بهشتیه)

----------


## AmirMorningstar

اگر کسی یه رشته از دانشگاه های دولتی انتخاب کنه و قبول بشه ولی انصراف بده، دو سال از انتخاب رشته دولتی محروم میشه. یعنی میتونه دوباره سال بعد کنکور بده، ولی فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد و شبانه و پردیس میتونه انتخاب رشته کنه نه دولتی. اگر شما میخوای دروغ بگی ، بهتره بگی امسال پیراپزشکی پردیس یا آزاد قبول شدی.

----------


## Yuhan

مرسی از کمکتون

----------


## miss_shadow

الان که میگن دانشگاه مجددا مجازیه فکر نمیکنم واقعا کمک کنه بهتون ,اگه میخواین جدی بخونین تا بیاین انصراف بزنین و درگیر خوندن کنکور شین طول میکشه ,کنکور خودش به اندازه کافی رو مخ هست باید به اطرافیانمونم جواب پس بدیم,اگه واقعا نیاز به یه راه واسه کم کردن فشار کنکور دارین روی ورزش یا یه سرگرمی کنترل شده حساب باز کنین,ممثلا خود من سیاه قلم کار میکنم .در کل شمارو نمیدونم ولی من یه جوری اب دیده شدم که الان حرف بقیه به یه ورمم نیست شمام سعی کنین از این مدل آدما که همش فوضول زندگیتونن و باهاشون مجبورین دنبال را ه های فرعی برای حفظ وجه تون باشین کات کنین.با آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Saeed79

> الان که میگن دانشگاه مجددا مجازیه فکر نمیکنم واقعا کمک کنه بهتون ,اگه میخواین جدی بخونین تا بیاین انصراف بزنین و درگیر خوندن کنکور شین طول میکشه ,کنکور خودش به اندازه کافی رو مخ هست باید به اطرافیانمونم جواب پس بدیم,اگه واقعا نیاز به یه راه واسه کم کردن فشار کنکور دارین روی ورزش یا یه سرگرمی کنترل شده حساب باز کنین,ممثلا خود من سیاه قلم کار میکنم .در کل شمارو نمیدونم ولی من یه جوری اب دیده شدم که الان حرف بقیه به یه ورمم نیست شمام سعی کنین از این مدل آدما که همش فوضول زندگیتونن و باهاشون مجبورین دنبال را ه های فرعی برای حفظ وجه تون باشین کات کنین.با آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی


*از اتفاق کاملا برعکسه
وقتی دانشگاه غیرحضوریه کسی نمیاد بگه تو که قبول شدی چرا خونه ای !
ترم اول مجازیه توی بهمن هم میگه انصراف داده یا ...*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


از اتفاق کاملا برعکسهوقتی دانشگاه غیرحضوریه کسی نمیاد بگه تو که قبول شدی چرا خونه ای !ترم اول مجازیه توی بهمن هم میگه انصراف داده یا ... 


اقا سعید روال انصراف برا پسرا چطوره؟ بهمن انصراف میدن یا همون مرداد که انتخاب رشته مجدد سراسری بکنن؟ چون یه موردی پیش اومده میپرسم*

----------


## .Delaram

یعنی فامیلتون به این چیزا هم توجه میکنه
فامیلا چرا انقدر ترسناک شدن!
من نگران آپدیت های آیندشونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## telma_alen

> خب دوستان درباره موضوع باید بگم که سال ۹۹ کنکور اولم بود امسال کنکور دوم. متاسفانه انقدر رتبه ام بده که ملی مجاز نشدم. میخوام برای سال سوم بمونم اما مهم ترین مشکلم واکنش اطرافیانمه
> می دونم الان همتون میگید بیخیااال حرف مردم، ولی عزیزان شما چیزی از زندگی من نمی دونید و نمی دونید چندین جلسه تراپی و روانکاوی رفتم تا حالم یه کم بهتر شده و الان دوباره وضعیت روحیم خراب شده و تحمل شنیدن یک قضاوت یا طعنه از دیگران رو هم ندارم. داروی اعصاب مصرف می کنم و درحال قطع کردنشونم به همین دلیل حالم از همیشه خراب تره.
> تصمیم گرفتم به اطرافیانم بگم یه رشته پیرا پزشکی قبول شدم و چند وقت بعد بگم انصراف دادم و دارم واسه کنکور می خونم. فقط اطلاعات میخوام ازتون، شنیدم دانشگاه ملی باشه نمی تونم کنکور شرکت کنم ولی آزاد باشه میشه درسته یا نه؟ می تونم بگم ملی قبول شدم بعد انصراف دادم؟



خیلی باحاله که برای ی دروغ داری فکر میکنی :Yahoo (56): ، یه چیزی بگو بره دیگه  
ولی در کل اره میتونی بگی روزانه ایکس قبول شدم تا قبل از بهمن انصراف دادم با سنجش مکاتبه کردم محرومیتم حذف شد ک تونستم کنکور بدم
 :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

عجب
مردم،آدم رو به چه کارها مجبور میکنن...

----------


## Fawzi

اگه بخاطر اطرافیانت داری پشت کنکور وقت تلفی میکنی نمون :Yahoo (21): 
اگر واقعا هدف داری و اراده یکسال تلاشو داری بمون  :Yahoo (21):  
در ایام کرونا هم از هرچی ادم سمیه دوری کن که این است پاداش کرونا برای تو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed79

> *اقا سعید روال انصراف برا پسرا چطوره؟ بهمن انصراف میدن یا همون مرداد که انتخاب رشته مجدد سراسری بکنن؟ چون یه موردی پیش اومده میپرسم*


*اگه روزانه قبول شده باشی باید بهمن انصراف بدی(یعنی قبل از ثبت نام کنکور) وگرنه از دوره روزانه کنکور سال آینده محرومی 
اگه شهریه پرداز باشی میتونی کنکور بدی بعد اگه قبول شدی بیای دانشگاه قبلیتو انصراف بدی ...
دختر پسرم راستش فک نکنم فرقی داشته باشه اصلا
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


اگه روزانه قبول شده باشی باید بهمن انصراف بدی(یعنی قبل از ثبت نام کنکور) وگرنه از دوره روزانه کنکور سال آینده محرومی 
اگه شهریه پرداز باشی میتونی کنکور بدی بعد اگه قبول شدی بیای دانشگاه قبلیتو انصراف بدی ...
دختر پسرم راستش فک نکنم فرقی داشته باشه اصلا




الان کسی که مهر میان میبرنش خدمت، میتونه بره دانشگاه سراسری و بهمن انصراف بده ؟ یعنی تا شهریور ماه مشکلی بهش پیش نمیاد؟*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





الان کسی که مهر میان میبرنش خدمت، میتونه بره دانشگاه سراسری و بهمن انصراف بده ؟ یعنی تا شهریور ماه مشکلی بهش پیش نمیاد؟


نه داداش گلم خیالت راحت
دیگه من خودم اخر این داستانام  تا ته قوانینش رو میدونم
چون انصراف اولته یه سال فرصت داری دوباره قبول بشی دانشگاه و از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
ولی توجه کن سراسری اگه روزانه بری از روزانه  ی سال بعد محروم میشی*

----------


## meghdad

> *
> 
> 
> الان کسی که مهر میان میبرنش خدمت، میتونه بره دانشگاه سراسری و بهمن انصراف بده ؟ یعنی تا شهریور ماه مشکلی بهش پیش نمیاد؟*


سلام برات توضیحاتش رو خصوصی فرستادم

----------


## Yuhan

> یعنی فامیلتون به این چیزا هم توجه میکنه
> فامیلا چرا انقدر ترسناک شدن!
> من نگران آپدیت های آیندشونم



فامیل داریم سالی یک بار هم نمی بینیمش، زنگ هم نمی زنن مگر اینکه کارشون پیش ما گیر باشه. استوری گذاشتم درباره نتیجه سوال نکنید ازم، همون استوری رو ریپلای کرده: قبول شدی عزیزم؟
منم سین نزدم درجا حذفش کردم. بیشعور زیاده و فقط باعث بهم ریختگی روان آدم میشن. نمی دونم چرا انقدر نفهمن.

----------


## Yuhan

می دونی اگه سوتی بدم چند سال مسخره همین آدما میشم؟  :Yahoo (1):  واسه همینه دارم همه جوانب رو در نظر می گیرم و انقدر روش فکر می کنم.

----------


## Yuhan

> خیلی باحاله که برای ی دروغ داری فکر میکنی، یه چیزی بگو بره دیگه  
> ولی در کل اره میتونی بگی روزانه ایکس قبول شدم تا قبل از بهمن انصراف دادم با سنجش مکاتبه کردم محرومیتم حذف شد ک تونستم کنکور بدم


می دونی اگه سوتی بدم چند سال مسخره همین آدما میشم؟  واسه همینه دارم همه جوانب رو در نظر می گیرم و انقدر روش فکر می کنم.

----------


## Yuhan

> اگه بخاطر اطرافیانت داری پشت کنکور وقت تلفی میکنی نمون
> اگر واقعا هدف داری و اراده یکسال تلاشو داری بمون  
> در ایام کرونا هم از هرچی ادم سمیه دوری کن که این است پاداش کرونا برای تو


من غلط بکنم بخاطر حرف این مردم کوته فکر یک سال عمرمو حروم کنم. هدفم دندون بود که به لطف همین بیشعور ها و داروهای افسردگی که بخاطرشون مصرف کردم به کل از درس عقب افتادم. نیمسال دوم درس رو کلا رها کردم و هرچی هم خونده بودم یادم رفت و با مغز خالی رفتم سر جلسه... حالا من شرایطمو واسه کی توضیح بدم که بفهمه؟ تازه میخوام بگم دانشگاه قبول شدم که دست از سرم بردارن و هر روز طعنه نزنن که سال سومت شد، دیگه ۲۰ سالت شده ولی هنوز پشت کنکوری... بعد هم درسمو به دور از زبون تیزشون می خونم و وقتی نتیجه گرفتم می کوبم تو صورتشون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## .Delaram

> فامیل داریم سالی یک بار هم نمی بینیمش، زنگ هم نمی زنن مگر اینکه کارشون پیش ما گیر باشه. استوری گذاشتم درباره نتیجه سوال نکنید ازم، همون استوری رو ریپلای کرده: قبول شدی عزیزم؟
> منم سین نزدم درجا حذفش کردم. بیشعور زیاده و فقط باعث بهم ریختگی روان آدم میشن. نمی دونم چرا انقدر نفهمن.


فامیل ماهم اینجور بودن منم یک سال خوندم واسه کنکور ولی نگفتم میخونم هرچی هم ازم میپرسدن میگفتم درس؟ کدوم درس؟ منک درس نمیخونم؟  اوناهم هی حرص میخوردن ولی نمیتونستن بگن که داری دروغ میگی به شوخیم ک میپروندن میگفتم توهم زدینا آخرشم که نتیجه رو پرسیدن گفتم نتیجه ی چی؟ منک کنکور ندادم درحالی که تابلو بود که درس خوندم  :Yahoo (4):  
ازاون موقع به بعد دیگه جرئت نکردن ازم بپرسن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Yuhan

> فامیل ماهم اینجور بودن منم یک سال خوندم واسه کنکور ولی نگفتم میخونم هرچی هم ازم میپرسدن میگفتم درس؟ کدوم درس؟ منک درس نمیخونم؟  اوناهم هی حرص میخوردن ولی نمیتونستن بگن که داری دروغ میگی به شوخیم ک میپروندن میگفتم توهم زدینا آخرشم که نتیجه رو پرسیدن گفتم نتیجه ی چی؟ منک کنکور ندادم درحالی که تابلو بود که درس خوندم  
> ازاون موقع به بعد دیگه جرئت نکردن ازم بپرسن


آفرین :Yahoo (4):  من شنیده بودم یه نفر سال اول قبول نشده، مامانش به همه گفته دندون قبول شده و اونم نشسته خونده واسه سال بعد و واقعا دندون قبول شده. مامان من که از این دروغا نمیگه خودمم که از آینده خبر ندارم شاید اتفاقی افتاد نتونستم بخونم. همینم به زور مجبورش کردم بگه که پرستاری اوردم که فقط دهن این فامیل برای مدتی بسته بشه :Yahoo (66):

----------


## .Delaram

> آفرین من شنیده بودم یه نفر سال اول قبول نشده، مامانش به همه گفته دندون قبول شده و اونم نشسته خونده واسه سال بعد و واقعا دندون قبول شده. مامان من که از این دروغا نمیگه خودمم که از آینده خبر ندارم شاید اتفاقی افتاد نتونستم بخونم. همینم به زور مجبورش کردم بگه که پرستاری اوردم که فقط دهن این فامیل برای مدتی بسته بشه


همین خوبه دروغ پزشکی نگو استرس زاست برات :Yahoo (100):

----------

